# Soviet Architecture



## Cidade_Branca

BUILDINGS




































































PROJECTOS


----------



## Junkie

I dont like them. Only I like the Stalinist sisters in Moscow.


----------



## Lattice

*Shukhov Tover, Moscow, 1922*

The *Hyperboloid* steel *tower-gridshell* by *Vladimir Shukhov*:












"Arkhitektura i mnimosti": The origins of Soviet avant-garde rationalist architecture in the Russian mystical-philosophical and mathematical intellectual tradition."
by English, Elizabeth Cooper, Ph.D., 
University of Pennsylvania, 2000, 264 pages; AAT 9989589.


----------



## Lattice

*Konstantin Melnikov*

The Melnikov House, Moscow, 1929:




























*There are all projects by Konstantin Melnikov*:
http://home.iae.nl/users/wie/melnikov/projectenlijst
The *Horseshoe garage by Melnikov and Shukhov* (1929):
http://agram.saariste.nl/melnikof/images/GAR03.JPG


----------



## Iluminat

Nice buildings but what's so SOVIET about them :dunno: Their style is more international then what Russians build today!


----------



## Lattice

*Shukhov Towers on the Oka River, Russia, 1929*

Lattice shells of the Shukhov Towers on the Oka River 
(near Nizhny Novgorod, Russia), 1929


----------



## altayskaya

*107m Monument to the Conquerors of Space in Moscow*










*Monument to the Conquerors of Space in Moscow, 107m, 1964:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_Space


----------



## altayskaya

*Nikolai Nikitin*










*The Motherland Calls*, *85m*, Stalingrad-Volgograd, 1967, 
Yevgeny Vuchetich and *Nikolai Nikitin*











The *Ostankino Tower*, *561m*, designed by *Nikolai Nikitin*, Moscow, 1967
Detailed photo of a tower (1,53MB)


----------



## altayskaya

*Metro Station, Moscow*

The *Mayakovskaya Metro Station*, Moscow, 1938:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255310











The *Elektrozavodskaya Metro Station*, Moscow, 1944


----------



## Dequal

>


Now that's a cool building.


----------



## Kevlargeist

The Yalta beach resort hotel's a charming one.


----------



## Iluminat

Dequal said:


> Now that's a cool building.


Thats Ministry of Transportation in Tibilisi.


----------



## Oaronuviss

Some of it just screams communism for some reason eh?
You know that if you saw something like that, didn't know what it was, you can probably point out that it was built under the sphere of influence of the USSR.


----------



## Oaronuviss

altayskaya said:


> *Monument to the Conquerors of Space in Moscow, 1964:*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_Space


That's a cool tower though!


----------



## Iluminat

Oaronuviss said:


> Some of it just screams communism for some reason eh?
> You know that if you saw something like that, didn't know what it was, you can probably point out that it was built under the sphere of influence of the USSR.


No, not really there were more such buildings in the west.


----------



## Big Texan

No one showed soviet blocks of apartments and box living.


----------



## Lattice

Big Texan said:


> No one showed soviet blocks of apartments and box living.


Living-buildings of the *Stalinist architecture*:























































*Living-buildings, 1980:*


----------



## Lattice

*Novosibirsk Opera and Ballet Theatre*

The *Novosibirsk Opera and Ballet Theatre*, 1945


----------



## h_arc_h

from what I studied, this type of architecture is called russian consructivism, the russian way of modernism. most of these buildings are "workers' clubs" which were basically comunity centres. 
the funny thing is one of the famous russian comunity centres was a "Public kitchen", guess what happened to it, or what chain replaced it, McDonalds!


----------



## Lattice

*Russian Constructivist architecture*



h_arc_h said:


> from what I studied, this type of architecture is called russian consructivism, the russian way of modernism. most of these buildings are "workers' clubs" which were basically comunity centres.
> the funny thing is one of the famous russian comunity centres was a "Public kitchen", guess what happened to it, or what chain replaced it, McDonalds!


*Russian Constructivist architecture*:


----------



## Lattice

*Moscow Olympic indoor arena*

The *Moscow Olympic indoor arena*, 1980


----------



## Jarmo K

any good photos of the le corbusier-designed building in moscow?


----------



## Lattice

*Tsentrosoyuz Building, Moscow, Le Corbusier*



Jarmo K said:


> any good photos of the le corbusier-designed building in moscow?


The *Tsentrosoyuz Building* (Moscow, 1933) by *Le Corbusier*


----------



## altayskaya

*BELEXPO, Minsk, Belarus, USSR, 1988*




























BELEXPO, Minsk, Belarus, USSR, 1988:
*http://darriuss.livejournal.com/269353.html*


----------



## Lattice

*Novgorod regional drama theatre, 1987*

The *Novgorod regional Drama Theatre named after F. Dostoevsky* , 1987


----------



## guajero

My favorite part of soviet architecture is how wonderfully awful it is, forcing you to rethink your own aesthetic values.


----------



## iDRAFT

Soviet architecture just reflects how simply horrid and brutal life in the nation(s) was/were.


----------



## Natalibest

*Moscow State University, 1953*




























The *Moscow State University* by *Lev Rudnev* and *Nikolai Nikitin*


----------



## hkskyline

Beijing Military Museum


----------



## Jarmo K

Lattice said:


> The *Tsentrosoyuz Building* (Moscow, 1933) by *Le Corbusier*


thanks a lot for these, lattice! 

it's quite weird to see corbu's early 30's style in such large scale. btw, i remember my history teacher once told me that the building was in terrbile shape... from the photos here it looks very ok to me. have they recently renovated it? or... ?

anyway, this is a fantastic thread. i'll soon scan some good-quality photos from a huge book called "architecture of the ussr 1917-1987" - there's even some very-very bad photos of estonian stuff here... 

keep up the good work, lattice!


----------



## Jarmo K

aah, one very interesting thing: 

the scale of these planned soviet symbols is just incredible... 









...

interesting fact: the crystal island building designed in norman foster's office, if built, would extend up to the height of lenin's crotch


----------



## Jarmo K

here are some examples of soviet-time estonian architecture.

...

*hotel olümpia* in tallinn.

completed in *1980* and designed by estonian architects *toivo kallas* and *rein kersten*. it has been renovated and now looks a whole lot better. 









...

*song festival stage* in tallinn. 

completed in *1960* and designed by one of the most important estonian architect of all times, *alar kotli* together with *henno sepmann* and *uno tölpus*. 









...

the huge *linnahall* building in tallinn, originally *the palace of culture and sports*, completed in *1980* and designed by the soviet-time star architect *raine karp* with *riina altmäe*. 


















...

also by *raine karp*, the so-called *sakala center* in tallinn, completed in *1985*, the building was _very controversially_ almost completely demolished in 2007. 









...

administrative building in the town of rapla, estonia. completed in *1977* and designed by another local star, *toomas rein*.


----------



## dars-dm

Expocenter-1 (Moscow)


----------



## ZimasterX

Some of my favorite

Gosprom Building, Kharkov (1927)









Comcon Building, Moscow (1967)


----------



## Wey

Cidade_Branca said:


>


Looks massive, insanely megalomaniacal... JUST LOVED IT!!!


----------



## Wey

Jarmo K said:


> ...
> 
> also by *raine karp*, the so-called *sakala center* in tallinn, completed in *1985*, the building was _*very controversially*_ almost completely demolished in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so? why?


----------



## Jarmo K

SkyScraper-a-holic! said:


> Is that so? why?


because the building was uniqe, not like most of soviet-time copy/paste architecture. it was a fine example of monumental soviet postmodernism, and one of the best works by the famous architect raine karp. 

many people disliked the building for its communist past - it used to house the bureau of political education.

architectural value was not considered by the city officials and the developer... although the heritage protection, art / architecture historians and other intelligent people were against demolishing the building...

soviet-time architecture is not very well thought of in estonia... i hope this will change soon.


----------



## GEwinnen

Stalinistic architecture in former East Berlin on Karl-Marx-Allee (former Stalin Allee)

Frankfurter Tor



















Frankfurter Allee


----------



## Amrafel

Cidade_Branca said:


> PROJECTOS












not very different...communism and nacism with some differences were that same


----------



## Turnovec

Some examples from Sofia.

The ex-Party House.


































































Other buildings from the Stalinist era.


----------



## Alpha/S.

Here's some proposals of ambitious Soviet era architecture.

First three were designed for Red Square: 



























"Palace of Books" (for educational purposes) proposed for Pushkin Square:









Proposed high-end housing:









"Palace of Labor" designed for personnel training, management and development of labor techniques:


----------



## Slavic Warrior

Cool. I wish some of those were built, they are unique if nothing else.


----------



## RedRidingDestiny

hmm they look impressive in blueprint.....but maybe not so if they did actually exist..


----------



## Ultimate Hater

Thread from the dead...

soviet architecture?


----------



## Paper Ninja

Aleksandr Vlasov - Architectural Design for KomVUZ (Communist Institute of Higher Education), 1935









http://zolotoivek.tumblr.com/post/15442105917/aleksandr-vlasov-architectural-design-for-komvuz


----------



## gdra

Look quite nice


----------



## CHLayson

Lattice great threads..


----------



## Fast Bowler

*Expo 67: The Soviet Pavillion*


----------



## Сталин

Fast Bowler said:


> *Expo 67: The Soviet Pavillion*


Where is this building today?


----------



## Commandant

Atlas Obscura posted these images of an abandoned Soviet monument on the Buzludzha peak in the mountains of Bulgaria:


----------



## tasymac

The architectural photographer Richard Pare has spent the last 15 years documenting the current state of these iconic structures.


----------



## stevensp

oh i like this expo 67 building, nice construction indeed, and i think quite some interesting spaces this building creates... where is it located?


----------



## balthazar

Fast Bowler said:


> *Expo 67: The Soviet Pavillion*
> 
> ]


nice


----------



## Wunderknabe

stevensp said:


> oh i like this expo 67 building, nice construction indeed, and i think quite some interesting spaces this building creates... where is it located?


1967: Montreal, Today: Moscow.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Commandant said:


> Atlas Obscura posted these images of an abandoned Soviet monument on the Buzludzha peak in the mountains of Bulgaria:


That's pretty nice. Needs to be renovated, badly.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Commandant said:


> Atlas Obscura posted these images of an abandoned Soviet monument on the Buzludzha peak in the mountains of Bulgaria:


Here are some more pictures of this building in the middle of the winter



kalinnacheff.com/ said:


>





evgenidinevphotography.com said:


>


and some pictures during communism



buzludja.com said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The interior was beautiful! It NEEDS to be restored!


----------



## trigaman

i like it


----------



## CNB30

For modern and brutal architecture, I actually really like these.


----------



## desertpunk

*Soviet building of the National Librairy in Tallinn*


Soviet building of the National Librairy in Tallinn by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


----------

